# First double of the year and a single...



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I made sets at two different sites on Thursday night. The first had 3 sets. When I made the second series at a site 1/2 mile away I found one of my traps to have a dog problem so I just set tow there. (Can't believe I didn't catch the problem before I got to the field but...)



As I walked to my first site today (the one with 2 sets) I could see two coyotes bouncing and thought that was a good thing. Then a 3rd one came running out of the brush and stopped to look back at me. I had no gun!:rant: If I would have set the 3rd trap I could have had a triple.

At my other site I had one coyote.

Here is my double with one coyote at a pre-bait large hole set with woodchuck and a second small hole set with Ausable brand *Straight Chain* and a small stick standing up as a backing.



















This is the one caught on Au Sable lure.












Here is the third catch of the day. A small blonde coyote caught at a large hole prebait set with woodchuck. You can see my house in the background.





























Still should have been 4!:rant: :lol:


----------



## Inthewoods (Jan 22, 2011)

A great start to your season anyhow! Hope you reset for the other coyote. Good luck!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great Job, Mark!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mark,

How exciting!!!

Yes, getting a double on coyotes is a real trill and milestone in a trappers memorable experiences.

Congratulations!

Happy skinning!


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice!!!! Congrats Mark!!! One more day and maybe I can start getting after it, I love my job, I love my job, I love my job  gotta keep sayin it.


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice catches.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great catch!!!


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice! Great job, just had to go and show us new guys up


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

jmccallie said:


> Nice! Great job, just had to go and show us new guys up


I wish I could show you how much I didn't catch my first year!:lol:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

You sure do make it look easy, but I know that's not the case. Great job, you must have put in a lot of hard work!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Very nice catch!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I picked up a 32 lb male this morning in the remake of the large hole set. there was another one barking at me from across the field. Maybe get her tomorrow.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Great catches!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job. I am jealous, things are movin real slow for me this year.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fur,

Way to go! You are really gettin' 'em. The small game in your trapping area may start a comeback! (probably not, but we can always hope!)

O'lame Fred


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow awesome job mark! Your mopping them up already! I need to get out now that deer season is almost done. They keep waking me up at night howling and barking!


----------



## mvd (Apr 9, 2010)

I would love to have a day like this. Most of mine are just the opposite. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done Brother! Well Done. 

Jon


----------

